# glazing cabinets



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

anybody ever glaze honey oak cabinets to look darker?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Shading is what you want to do. Glazing is just for highlights. Usually you mix a compatible stain, lacquer thinner, and the topcoat or sealer lacquer for a transparent stain/lacquer that will bite onto the old topcoat. Minimal sanding is required and the new mix becomes part of the old. Using a vinyl sealer might be the way to go as they will be ok with old lacquer systems.


----------



## andy.pitt (Mar 20, 2014)

ccpainting said:


> anybody ever glaze honey oak cabinets to look darker?



Yes I have done this. Recently glazed my bathroom vanities. If you want to do this simply mix Glaze and paint in the ratio 4:1 (4 parts of glaze in one part of paint). Now apply three coats of this mixture to your cabinetry and to protect the finish coat it with MinWax semi-gloss polyurethane. For better results use Valspar's glaze and Benjamin Moore paint.


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Do it all the time.....best product is Stain It! Get it at fauxbykathy.com I have done hundreds of linear feet of base, tons of commerical doors and plenty of kitchen cabinets...... lightly sand, wipe clean and apply Stain It! with brush then wipe to desired look with either cheesecloth or baby flannel. Excellent product... great price too

Sent from my GT-P5210 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

